# Brown spots on skin, near genitals, that come and go



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I've never seen anything like that before.... and honestly, I'd get a second opinion.

They look reddish to me.... so I'm thinking fleas causing a little reaction there.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Great minds think alike. I enlarged the picture a lot and right below the two irritated spots there are teeny tiny brown flecks. Those might be flea dirt and the two larger and redder areas might indeed be a skin reaction to flea bites. 

An easy test for flea dirt - take a paper towel or a cotton ball, dampen it in tap water and rub the area. If the paper towel/cotton ball turns up with reddish spots, you got flea dirt which mean that he got fleas at some point . If you do not have him on a regular flea program because you live in an area where fleas are not endemic, I would pop a Capstar (Welcome to the CAPSTAR Homepage - Novartis Animal Health US, Inc.) to rid him of the hitchickers and hope they did not get into the house. You might want to consider a more systematic flea control program for the future if the problem is recurrent.

Did you by any chance take him to the same place to walk and play a few weeks ago and a few days ago ? He might have gotten "guests" from a place he does not visit regularly.


----------



## RigginsMom (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi there,
Thank you for your responses, but I don't think it is fleas. He is on an oral flea program (Trifexis) that he began on March 4th. And I took a close look at the small flecks near the larger spots, and they are smaller versions of the same thing, discolorations on his skin. I wiped a wet paper towel over the area and got nothing.

He has been going to some obedience training in a facility where there is also a doggy daycare and he had to be on flea medication before he could start going there.

Also, the spots do not appear irritated at all, and they don't seem to bother him. They really look like large freckles.

I can't imagine it would be fleas 3 weeks after he began the medication??

Thoughts?

PS... when he had these spots before, it was before he began going to the doggy daycare place, so I know he didn't "catch" it from there.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't think a flea reaction means he HAS fleas. It could mean he got bit by them. Keep in mind that in order for Trifexis to work, the dog has to be bit by fleas. If your pup has flea allergies, that may cause a skin reaction like that? 

I guess? <- We've never (knock on wood) had to deal with fleas.


----------



## Spaniel Owner (Feb 7, 2021)

RigginsMom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a question...
> My puppy is 20 weeks old. He has had some reddish-brown spots "appear" on the sides of his penis, and then they go away. They are a little smaller than the size of a pencil eraser in diameter, and are totally flat. They are not flaky or raised or appearing irritated at all. They look like large freckles or moles.
> ...


Hi, I have only just read the issue with your dog, my spaniel has exactly the same, did you ever get a definitive diagnosis or treatment?


----------



## Kats (Oct 1, 2021)

RigginsMom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a question...
> My puppy is 20 weeks old. He has had some reddish-brown spots "appear" on the sides of his penis, and then they go away. They are a little smaller than the size of a pencil eraser in diameter, and are totally flat. They are not flaky or raised or appearing irritated at all. They look like large freckles or moles.
> ...


I have seen that too and gotten concerned so I took him to the vet thinking maybe it was cancerous and she wiped it off with alcohol so i thought maybe it was dirt but a couple years later i saw it again same shape and spot so I got alcohol and cleaned it off. It gave me a hard time to be remived i had to press hard and rubb it off several times but it worked and now it is gone again. Not sure what that is.


----------

